# ghost x creamsicle?



## deano2 (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi all just wondering what the offspring would be if i bred my ghost corn with my creamsicle would it be 50% of each?and also i read some where a creamsicle is crossed between corn and rat snake is this true?


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

creamsicles are cornXrat hybrids yes

used to be just Great Plains Ratsnakes (GPR) but there are creamsicles on the market from Bairds ratsnakes too.

a creamsicle genetically is an amel. on the predictors, list it as amel, and for working out babies, think of it as amel.

no offspring from a creamsicle should be sold as pure corns, regardless of what the colour is!

ghost X creamsicle

broken down =

hypo anery X amel

so all the babies will be normal colour, het for coral snow 

(coral snow being visual hypo snow.. snow being made of amel and anery)

because they have creamsicle in the parentage, the normal coloured babies are not called Normal, or Classic, or Carolina.. instead they are called Copper, or Rootbeer. Rootbeer is more commonly what the americans call them.

Copper corns look similar to normals, but the colours can vary a bit.. mind you normal corns can very lot in colour from one to the other too.. generally i've seen coppers with a more yellow/orange undertone.. a bit like the way a creamsicle is like a pastely version of an amel.

of course if either parent carries hidden hets, you could also get other coloured babies. they will still not be pure corn though 

hth

N


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

oh, i like to call snows from creamsicle lines *icicles* 

so the then babies would be copper het coral icicle  neat : victory:

N


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

see i would have said het amel, het anery a, het hypomel as opposed to saying het coral snow, cause that would be a small percentage that would actually be hypo snows


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

it may be a small chance, but it is accurate..  that is what they are carrying..

they are 100% triple heterozygous amel anery hypo

i would not say they were het amel and het hypomel no. like i wouldn't say they were het hypo and het ghost.. too many hets.. so i just say it in one, as het coral snow

N


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Nerys said:


> it may be a small chance, but it is accurate..  that is what they are carrying..
> 
> they are 100% triple heterozygous amel anery hypo
> 
> ...


yeah, easier to say, but could be misleading when theres the potential for no coral snows in a clutch, i make it out to be 1.56% hypo snows

suppose its just a matter of personal choice


----------



## deano2 (Feb 20, 2007)

Nerys said:


> creamsicles are cornXrat hybrids yes
> 
> used to be just Great Plains Ratsnakes (GPR) but there are creamsicles on the market from Bairds ratsnakes too.
> 
> ...


nice 1 for that that was great explanation there that helped big time so basicaly all offspring visualy normal unless carrying other hets,wont get either ghost or creamsicle


----------



## deano2 (Feb 20, 2007)

Nerys said:


> oh, i like to call snows from creamsicle lines *icicles*
> 
> so the then babies would be copper het coral icicle  neat : victory:
> 
> N


that sounds good to me icicles sounds like £30 more on price :lol2:


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

deano2 said:


> that sounds good to me icicles sounds like £30 more on price :lol2:


it will be when pet shops get hold of the name......


----------

